# daily Scripture reading in original languages



## cultureshock (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear friends,

I am trying to institute the personal practice of reading from both Old and New Testaments daily, in the original languages. Keeping in mind that I am not yet fully proficient in my language studies, do any of you have suggestions where to start?

Brian


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2006)

Mark in the NT.

Not as easy as 1 John, but readable and narrative.

I would also suggest Zondervan's _A Readers Greek New Testament_. It footnotes all words occuring less than 30 times, allowing for easier reading.

Amazon Link


----------



## cultureshock (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, Fred. Any recommendations for the Old Testament?

Brian


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cultureshock_
> Thanks, Fred. Any recommendations for the Old Testament?
> 
> Brian



Pick something that avoids the complexities of poetry... Genesis is rich in content and relatively easy.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the book of Job. And the first chapter of Genesis is awe-inspiring. I almost have it memorized in Hebrew.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Mark in the NT.
> 
> Not as easy as 1 John, but readable and narrative.
> ...



Yes, the footnotes are helpful... but be careful with this. For at least two reasons:
1. They did not use the USB or NA27 as the text... the Greek text printed on the page is entirely the result of the authors'/editors' personal decision... 
2. In more than a few places, the authors opt for a Greek reading that differs from the USB or NA27... and they do not provide any rationale for their decision.

I'm not trying to necessarily discourage you from getting it... but I do want to encourage you to be careful. Perhaps read it with a NA27 alongside so that you can see the textual support for any variants you may encounter.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cultureshock_
> Thanks, Fred. Any recommendations for the Old Testament?
> 
> Brian



Unless you have a ton of experience, stay with something very simple like Joshua, 1 Kings or 2 Kings. You want narrative. Easy narrative.


----------



## doulosChristou (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cultureshock_
> Thanks, Fred. Any recommendations for the Old Testament?
> 
> Brian



http://www.dailyhebrew.com/

Also, if you can get your hands on a used copy of the out of print _Light on the Path: Daily Scripture Readings in Hebrew and Greek_ by Heinrich Bitzer, I highly recommend it. It has very short daily readings from OT and NT, with Hebrew helps for the OT readings. There's a similar book in print (_More Light on the Path_, I think is its title), but I can't vouch for the quality of it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by cultureshock_
> ...



Now that I think of it, there is a nice little book that takes one through Ruth that we used in seminary here. It has grammatical helps and footnotes. Very useful.


----------



## doulosChristou (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> Now that I think of it, there is a nice little book that takes one through Ruth that we used in seminary here. It has grammatical helps and footnotes. Very useful.



Yes! By Donald Vance. I forgot about that little gem.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Thanks for saving me a search later for the author!

And thanks for the website!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> 
> http://www.dailyhebrew.com/
> 
> Also, if you can get your hands on a used copy of the out of print _Light on the Path: Daily Scripture Readings in Hebrew and Greek_ by Heinrich Bitzer, I highly recommend it. It has very short daily readings from OT and NT, with Hebrew helps for the OT readings. There's a similar book in print (_More Light on the Path_, I think is its title), but I can't vouch for the quality of it.



Yes, thank you much. I'm delighted to hear about these.

Vic


----------



## cultureshock (Feb 9, 2006)

I picked up "More Light on the Path" from the library here at the seminary. It has just one or two verses from each Testament, and they are arranged topically. For example, the first day covers the topic of the beginning, including Gen. 1:1-2 and John 1:1-2. There is also a little English devotional to go with it. So far it seems good! This is a great idea!

Brian


----------

